# New Stumps Clone



## jet_deck (Mar 14, 2008)

I wanted to share my new Stumps clone. It is a rotisserie version, 3 shelves 14" x 30", and side access to a 2 tier sheet pan rack. This is my set-it-and-forget-it dream


----------



## minichef (Mar 14, 2008)

That's freak'n cool!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Tell me that isn't electrical tape on the cord though
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





later


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 14, 2008)

Niiice one!


----------



## richtee (Mar 14, 2008)

Heh... as picky as I am about electricity, even I'll let that slide!  Awesome smoker! I have always been intrigued by the Stumps method of smoking.


----------



## smokinit (Mar 14, 2008)

Someone has some skills. Nice Job!!


----------



## smoke (Mar 14, 2008)

Very nice...I've been doing some sketches for something similiar...what type of motor did you use..


----------



## crewdawg52 (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice, now show us pics of the inside, front, etc!


----------



## smok'n steve (Mar 15, 2008)

What crewdawg said!  Can you show and tell us a little about how she works,etc?

Lucky dog you!


----------



## kookie (Mar 15, 2008)

Now lets see some grub from it...............Nice rig...........Looks like a great smoker......


----------



## jet_deck (Mar 15, 2008)

I'll get some good food pics tomorrow. The motor and brake is from Grainger, I'll get their part numbers Monday. Thanks for all the compliments and forgiving the minor electrical details...


----------



## geek with fire (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice!  Now that you have mine done, feel free to start on yours! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





When you get a chance, I'd like to see some shots of the inside.  Very nice work!


----------



## crewdawg52 (Mar 15, 2008)

(sshhhhh....someone didn't read the other posts........)


----------



## jet_deck (Mar 15, 2008)

Lump charcoal is in the chute. You light it at the bottom at the grate, the heat travels up to the oven throught the oven inlet. Coal cannot burn up the chute because the top lid is airtight. Gravity feeds new lump to the fire and the ash falls through the grate to the ash pan. Heat is controlled with the valve (air). one characteristic of this type smoker is a completely mind blowing cook time, hands off. there is a forum dedicated completely to this type of clone. i don't know if you guys post other forum info or not.


----------



## smok'n steve (Mar 15, 2008)

Wow, Thats all I can say.  Talk about effortless cooking, pretty impressive.

What kind of lump are you using?  Does it give you a good ring plus flavor? 

Nice piece you have there:-)

Steve


----------



## jet_deck (Mar 17, 2008)

The lump of choice here is mexican 100% mesquite, retail $13.00/ #30. Ring is acceptable for me. Butts and Tri-tip:


----------



## geek with fire (Mar 17, 2008)

I have 2 questions:
1.) On the horizontal tube leading into the oven, what keeps lump from spilling into this tube?  Is there a grate there too?

2.) Where do you add wood?  Below the ash grate, or in with the lump?

Again, very nice work!


----------



## jet_deck (Mar 17, 2008)

Not much is needed to keep the lump in the chute, out of the oven. The "where do you add wood" question is a 3 page debate elswhere, but suffice it to say, scattered in the lump chute or in the ash pan as desired, will work, just personal preference. Just keep in mind, that my oven is oversize in relation to the real deal. Lots of mods needed for my monster roto.


----------



## smok'n steve (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey, could you fit a guru to that baby or is it already pretty easy to dial in temps?

Nice Q-view!


----------



## jet_deck (Mar 17, 2008)

As the wind increases, the more difficult it is to make the temp. stay put. A stoker or guru would be very nice at those times.  This baby eats between 4 and 6 pounds of lump per hour.


----------



## smok'n steve (Mar 17, 2008)

Considering the setup you have which.......by the way, I think is awesome.  That charcoal tower would work really well with a guru---I am thinking that it truly would be a set it and forget---just go to bed and wake up to briskets!!


----------



## crewdawg52 (Mar 17, 2008)

From You Tube.  Good discription on the workings of a Stumps.
www.youtube.com/watch?v=7n8AjmNU9hg


----------



## jet_deck (Mar 17, 2008)

Grainger (Dayton) motor 3M326A and brake 5X400A


----------



## smok'n steve (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey Jetdeck,

I am really inpressed with your setup, That video was pretty good on you tube too.  you must have seen the "stoker" one on there too:-)

Since your smoker is original, if you get the time, post it on the thread below, and feel free to refer people to this thread for those who want to research this type:-)


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=14350


----------

